# Brussels By Day



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Very artistic pictures! great job


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

EU Basketball by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Virgins by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Brias & C by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



The Egg by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Facades by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



The Green by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Brussels Flatiron Building by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



The Hat by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Brussels Winter Panorama by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Berlaymont by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Café Espagnol by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Bruxelles Midi by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Boob Building by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Bruxelles Midi by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Vet School (back) by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Brusels Central Station by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Brouckère by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Beurs by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Palais de justice by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



brussels, marollen, belgium, facades, color, flag, art deco by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Le Drapeau by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

These are some unusual and original images and angles. Very well done! I also like your use of colour.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Long time ago since I updated this thread:


Lucky Luke by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Asterix' Playground by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Asterix' Playground by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Housewarming Party by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Prima Donna !! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr












Reste Calme by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



Bruxelles Nord by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Framed by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Beneath the giants by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr

Friterie Fontainas by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

House of Words by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Clemenceau by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr

6-11-2014 by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Windows by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


6-11-2014 by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Clemenceau by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


ARTS et METIERS by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Spendid Immages! Love this thread! Doing a great job with your pictures really


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

joshsam said:


> Spendid Immages! Love this thread! Doing a great job with your pictures really


I actually should thank you  ... Because you showed this nice building: Stocklet Palace, didn't know about this building.

I made a nightshots of this last year.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117439389&postcount=745


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

A cool thread.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Bulevardi said:


> I actually should thank you  ... Because you showed this nice building: Stocklet Palace, didn't know about this building.
> 
> I made a nightshots of this last year.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=117439389&postcount=745


Yes, Stocklet Palace is a real gem! The inside however is even better, but no-one can vist because it is private. but here is a nice series that also features pictures from the inside and the backside aswell as floorplans. https://aaaarchitetturacercasi.wordpress.com/2012/03/12/palais-stoclet/


----------



## Wapper (Feb 24, 2011)

I like your style. Your pictures are very unique.

^^
Amazing building. It's a little bit of Vienna in Brussels. The building is not very famous in Belgium and that is probably due to the fact that you can't visit it.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Could not resist sharing this picture:


TinTin ! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr



> TinTin, an extra large drawing of this nice Belgian comic by Hergé, welcoming travellers at the Eurostar arrival in Brussels Midi station.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I would have noticed her  infact I did just two days ago at the main bus station of my hometown. I was thinking: Hehe, I'd do her (am I allowed to say that? )


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

and I browsed you flickr page yesterday. I don't know much about photography but I know by looking at your pictures you can tell they are simply good! I don't know what else to say


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

joshsam said:


> I was thinking: Hehe, I'd do her (am I allowed to say that? )


hey hey! I saw her first !!!
:lol:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Prochain arrêt: Bxl Village by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Red boots by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr​


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

That first picture is pure gold


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

*A live update:
*


Tired! by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


Rainbow Tree by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Staatsspoorwegen by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Metro is doing a photo challenge again!
You can join as I did 

Or you can vote on one of my pictures I uploaded:
https://www.metrophotochallenge.com/profile/3518

Thanks!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Kuregem by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Kuregem in Color by Dirk Desmet, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Upsite Ring by Bulevardi ~ http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr


Maximiliaanpark Basket Court by Bulevardi ~ http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

With style


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed cool, very nice shots, Bulevardi


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Sakura 150 by Bulevardi ~ http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr​


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Stairway to Heaven! by Bulevardi , on Flickr

Let Summer Begin !!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Izy by Bulevardi ~ http://users.telenet.be/bulevardi/, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Specially when the rollercoaster goes upside down it gets fun fun fun. Fasten your seatbelts:


*Brussels Space Center* by Bulevardi, on Flickr

A City Safari in the center of Brussels:


*Wildlife* by Bulevardi , on Flickr


A quick snapshot of a redhead, taken from the train:


*Redhead !* by Bulevardi , on Flickr


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Cool pics, cool town!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Not in Brussels itself... but in the surrounding 'suburbs'...



The Watertower by myself... , on Flickr​


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Under the bridge by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brussels; well done :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Somewhere in Sint-Gillis, city safari !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After a long time, very nice shot


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Someone asked me last week to take a few daily life snapshots in BW. Did a quick walk through the center with my mobile phone and came up with these:


B&W Brussels, by day (3) by Bulevardi, on Flickr
Strange black humor by the liga of the blind people.


B&W Brussels, by day (2) by Bulevardi, on Flickr


B&W Brussels, by day (1) by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

*I wanted to go to the moon, but the space was closed... *










*it's about time that everyone starts to post selfies, in this thread ! *


*Bruxelles, je t'aime !* by Bulevardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

tiptaptopdefotostaatopznkop by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Hidden Gem by Bulevardi, on Flickr​


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Windows by Bulevardi, on Flickr













Kuregem in Kolor by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Goodnight Brussels by Bulevardi, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates about Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

One from yesterday afternoon.

Have a nice weekend you all !


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Somewhere in the Brussels region:


Conventions for Pedestrians in Transition by Bulevardi, on Flickr



Brussels by Bulevardi, on Flickr
St Gilles


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brussels :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBnqeHmHn_yJ/


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBm5HLKEHyJJ/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBojONbZHfmz/

We go to space when we want to... 



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBoj1eBeHDET/

Balls to the wall, you know that song from German metal band Accept, released in 1983?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again many thanks for your great, very nice updates; keep them coming


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBovsl8qHFY4/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBogVgUVHBSr/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBo3cro0nwfg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBo9vX1CHV_t/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpGX8G9HFxp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpK22HHHYzJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpSsgqcHxjK/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBpU3PdDnrdM/


^^ Kuregem, a nice district in Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBwo2AjcF6cT/


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FButrr5ugCkB/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :applause:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxg9pK3i1-7/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again


Here's another up to date update:


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBxiUBjHg50k/

*Place Bara !*


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBx2I7GDCi3W/


Encore moins de 50 jours!!

Vive le vélo - Tour de France 2019


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

aaaand.... the weather is fine again!!


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBynp1IoCX7G/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brussels :cheers:


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzKeL3jCFLa/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzJV01RASY_/


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FBzGp1XDCqPy/


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5lN3AxAykL/

^^ The Silver Tower ^^ 


__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB5anNQlAdcv/

It's been a while since I've posted here again... I had a rough time, sorry for that


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Bulevardi


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Some oldies from 18 years ago:




__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9ETJp3gwIk/



__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9CK6CrgquW/

Brussels, where the Heart is.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new updates, Bulevardi


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9GnEvWAXLV/

Another oldie.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB9thBTggC0w/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice new updates


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting photo above


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

2005

From a long long time ago!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

There's no better way to shoot the Atomium than in front of a watertower!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Summer in the city, under a swamp oak tree.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo update


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

After a long time great photo from Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photo from Gare de Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> Nice photo from Gare de Brussels


Thank you so much, Christos-Greece !


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Gallerie de la Reine


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*^^^* Beautiful, great photos


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Welcome to Brussels


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos, bulevardi


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, nice photo


----------

